# my special rabbit Dobby (pic heavy) - RIP



## Itchyrat (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a very special rabbit at home, my little Dobby, with the looks that only her mommy can love

she is born out of a litter of 9 kits from normal parents, and all of her siblings had their fathers long fur (lion head) 
but this little girl stood out a bit, and nobody wanted "the rat" so I took her in since there was a threat of putting her to sleep, and well, I'm loving it all, she is such a character, and a very bossy lady who knows what she wants and when she wants it


----------



## KeltonB (Jul 26, 2013)

I've always wondered what my buns looked like under all that fur! So glad she has you taking good care of her (love the sweater!). Thanks for sharing the story of your sweet girl!


----------



## PaGal (Jul 26, 2013)

Aaawwww she's adorable and is very lucky to have you in her life! Thanks for sharing. I'm interested in all things bunny and have never seen r heard of a hairless bun and it's not something that ever crossed my mind.


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 26, 2013)

as far as I know she is the only hairless rabbit in the country (sweden) 
and she gets alot of attention out on walks


----------



## whitelop (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow. She's so cute and strange at the same time! I really love her sweater, that color suits her beautifully.


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 26, 2013)

her sweater is made out of the leg part of a sock, so....._Dobby has a sock, Dobby is freeeeeeee_ ^_^


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
We had another member that had a rabbit born bald. You should take a read of her topics 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/hairless-english-lop-63500/
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/update-pinky-64615/

How old is Dobby?
Have you determined if being bald is the result of a genetic anomaly or caused by underlying health issues like thyroid, etc?

And just a note about the User title you have listed for yourself.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f39/announcement-names-profiles-71969/


----------



## PaGal (Jul 26, 2013)

I was wondering if you got the name from Harry Potter.


----------



## whitelop (Jul 26, 2013)

Awww Dobby is a free elf!


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 26, 2013)

thank you for welcoming me to the forum  

Dobby is 5 months old in a couple of days, and her hairlessness is due to a spontaneous genetic mutation, and my vet has so far, not found anything out of the ordinary on her tests, but we are going to do another blood test when she reaches 6 months, just to be sure 

otherwise she is just like any other rabbit, full of mischief and life, and she puts up a fight every night when its time to put her cream on  

and yes, she got her name from Harry Potter  
she looks like a Dobby, so the name suits her perfectly


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 28, 2013)

today we went to a jumping class, and she managed to snag the 2nd place & a blue ribbon at the competition at the end of the class session


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 28, 2013)

Awwww! Bless you for taking Dobby & giving her a wonderful life when others might see her as a less than perfect bun! I've always felt that any living creature (well, except bugs! lol) should be given every opportunity to have a good life, perfect or imperfect in our human eyes. Beauty comes from within & Dobby evidently has a beautiful bunny spirit within so to me while she may not be furry like other bunnies she is beautiful in her own way! Wow! Congratulations to Dobby for her second place & blue ribbon with her jumping class!!!! Way to go, Dobby! Oh, welcome to you & Dobby! RO is my online bunny home! Everyone is so friendly & helpful! I've learned so much here as a first time bunny mom! Hope you & Dobby will make yourselves at home! I think you & Dobby have allot to share with every bun!


----------



## whitelop (Jul 28, 2013)

You know whats weird? You never really think about what rabbit feet look like under the fur! But rabbits have weird little feets! But a plus side to no fur is you can always see when their names need to trimmed.  

Congrats to Dobby on her second place ribbon!


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 28, 2013)

I also think that every animal (except spiders) have a right to live, and why put an animal to sleep because they look a bit odd, it's like killing your child because he/she had brown eyes in stead of blue :/ 

she has such a spirit, and really loves life, even though she should be dead by statistics given to me by my vet (most hairless rabbits born from a normal litter don't make it past 11 weeks) 
and my goal with her future jumping career is to educate people a bit about having a special needs bunny, and to show everyone that even though she's not perfect, she is just like any other rabbit, and can do the same activities (which most people seem to not understand) 
I got many questions about that today at the jumping class (first timers there)

and yeah, I guess her feet look a bit odd


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Jul 28, 2013)

omg!!! love her!!!!


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 28, 2013)

thanks ^_^


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh she's so cute! Thank you for taking her in. I was wondering myself what bunnies look like under all that fur. Definitely looks weird but cute at the same time. I love her sweater! Congrats on that blue ribbon.


----------



## Flick (Jul 28, 2013)

A hairless hare. )) Sorry, couldn't resist. I think she's beautiful. I really do.


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 28, 2013)

Flick said:


> A hairless hare.


 how harefying


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel a bit proud of myself  
I got a genius idea...I have a bunch of old sweatshirts which are either broken or the wrong size, I just cut the end of the sleeves off and folded the end a bit to make a collar

and Dobby didn't seem to unhappy to wear it


----------



## bunnylovexoxo (Jul 30, 2013)

What a special bun! I think she's a cutie, especially with her sweater! Glad you are taking good care of her


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 30, 2013)

Just loving her fashionable attire!!!! Also Loving Dobby! 

The photo of her jumping makes her look like a little kangaroo!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 30, 2013)

That's absolutely awesome. Also remember the other post about a hairless bunny--not too often, but it does happen. Is there any hair on the bottom of the feet or will you have to guard against "sore hocks"?


----------



## Itchyrat (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks for the compliments  
and she looks alot like a mini kangaroo  

she does have some hair on the bottom of her feet (thankfully) 
but I try to prevent her from getting sore hocks with fleece bedding in her cage, and soft pillows for her to sit on


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Love her sweater!  And I love her bed. She's one cute bunny!  Good thing she's got hair on her feet.


----------



## XxlizannaXx (Aug 1, 2013)

omgg your rabbit is adorable and i love the sweater shes in!!


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 1, 2013)

She is sooo cute!


----------



## Zaiya (Aug 1, 2013)

It looks like she has some hair on her face, too. In the pic of her going over the jump it looks like her feet are covered, also?


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Aug 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh, she is adorable! My giant girl would love to be Dobby's personal cuddler  Do you have a pic of the bottoms of her feet? I'm strangley curious how they look with finer fluff on them, because I loooooove watching Monty spread her toesies when she stretches. The fuzz hides so much!


----------



## Itchyrat (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you than k you thank you *hug* 
I really appreciate that people loves my little Dobby :3
and thanks for liking her sweater & her bed, since I made them myself  

here is the only photo I can find of the bottoms of her feet which looks like she has the beginning of sore hocks, which was before she got fleece in her cage, and that's when I got her home from staying with my parents for a month while I tried to get rid of RVHD bacteria lingering at my own home 





and she does look a bit fuzzy in this photo, she gets "peach weeks" now and then, where she develops small fuzz all over, but that falls out within 1-2 weeks, and yes, that is how a rabbit tail looks without fluff


----------



## Itchyrat (Aug 1, 2013)

and here is a video of little Dobby playing when she was only 8 weeks old, and I'd had her for 2 days, and she showed some potential for show jumping already then :hearts

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7y5mP27bfw[/ame]


----------



## jemm (Aug 1, 2013)

Good for you I bet dobby is glad you two met! Love the sweater, you must make some more may be a christmas one would love to see more photos


----------



## PaGal (Aug 1, 2013)

I loved the video. She's a fast little thing. her feet remind me of the wild buns that live here. I watched one that was on my patio and was especially noticing how skinny their legs and feet look as they have so much less hair than my buns. They have it, just shorter and less fluffy.


----------



## Itchyrat (Aug 2, 2013)

I might make some seasonal clothes for her, depending on what I can get a hold on  
or if I ask my mother to knit a sweater for Dobby (she already knitted a sweater made of angora fur for Dobby) 

and yeah, she's a fast little thing


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 5, 2013)

maybe a little update is in order  
today i got 2 whole grocery bags full of old shirts donated to little Dobby now that autumn is creeping closer, and she has more need of clothes than before

so she got a couple of new fancy shirts  
but this one i by far my favorite  
and matches my living room curtains XD 









*make it stop*


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Sep 6, 2013)

So cuuuuuuuuuuute! 


~ Holy Hand Grenade, that's a huge bunny!


----------



## PaGal (Sep 6, 2013)

Have you ever tried baby clothes? I was just wondering as I thought I could donate Dobby a couple of outfits. Ha. I bought a few onesies for my grandson the kind that snap on the bottom. I put them aside as I was buying some different items to send a box to mu daughter and some how they got overlooked. I just came across them not long agao and are way too small for my grandson now.


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 6, 2013)

she is way too small for baby clothes unfortunately :/


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 6, 2013)

Omg I just love her! So adorable and I love her name!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 7, 2013)

It just goes to show what we can do with animals against all the odds. She looks like a really happy bunny and is doing all the normal bunny things, why wouldn´t she. Great video, she is fast. Love all her accessories congrats on the jumping. I just love these feel good stories of beating the odds. You should be so proud of her and she is beautiful in so many ways. Look forward to more Dobby stories. She´s a star :big kiss:


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 14, 2013)

i am proud to have her, and to her being such a lovely ambassador for special care pets, and she sure shows that they can be capable of living a full life, even though they are a bit different  


in a week I've been invited to visit a national rabbit show, to let people meet her Irl, and see that she is like every other rabbit, except the loss of fur


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 16, 2013)

I am super exited to go to the rabbit show the coming weekend, and today I got Dobbys carrier ready by getting a fake sheepskin rug to put in there for extra comfort


----------



## PirateNinjetti (Sep 16, 2013)

I love great stories, and she's got a great look to show off  She'll be a little show stopper!


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 22, 2013)

"Oppa Dobby Style" 

the rabbit show was alot of fun, and so many people were interested in Dobby, and most of the people were very positive towards her  
and most people were surprised just how affectionate she is, and that she seems so normal  
and the poor thing was so tired that she fell asleep on her fur blanket in the middle of the show, and paid no mind to all of the people around her  


and I took the opportunity to get her photographed in a studio, which resulted in this photo  
(she was like a greased eel, so it was quite difficult to get good pictures of her)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 22, 2013)

Glad the rabbit show went well.  Dobby is one of my favorite bunnies on RO! Its so interesting to read about her.


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 22, 2013)

the night sky was so dark that the gods commanded the brightest star of them all to join them up in the heavens to shine upon the world and banish the darkness until the morning sun would take her burden 

Dobby passed away tonight, I don't know why, but all signs points to us picking up a virus at the rabbit show :cry4: 
so now I sit here not even knowing if my other rabbit Harley will make it through the night or not


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 22, 2013)

Omg I'm so sorry! Poor Dobby rip


----------



## PaGal (Sep 22, 2013)

I am ever so sorry for your loss. I have been enjoying reading about Dobby and seeing her photos. I wish you the best with Harley and hope that he pulls through.

Binky Free Dobby!


----------



## Tauntz (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh, no!!!!!!!!! I'm so very sorry for your loss! My heart & prayers go out to you & Harley. I hope & pray that Harley will be okay. I'm so saddened by the passing of your sweet little Dobby & just can't believe it. Please keep us updated about Harley if you can. I know it had to be hard to come here to post this but if you can please do let us know how Harley is doing & you too.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh no, that's so sudden! I saw the RIP in the title and my heart sank. I didn't comment very often but I did follow dear Dobby.

So sorry for your loss. Keep us updated on Harley.


----------



## Troller (Sep 22, 2013)

What?!?! I'm so sorry to hear that. That's terrible. My deepest condolences and my best wishes for your other bun.


----------



## Littlerex (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh my. I haven't been on RO very long, but I have adored reading about gorgeous Dobby and looking at her adorable pictures. They made me laugh and smile on many occasions! I still can't quite believe it! I am so, so sorry. Rest In paradise, amazing little bunny. My thoughts are with you. Biggest hugs!


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kayota (Sep 23, 2013)

I am SO sorry. I just joined but I was really excited to see a bald bun on here--I had a bald rat and have always been partial to hairless animals. Dobby was beautiful, may she RIP.

Don't know if it helps any, but with my rat I found he was much more prone to health issues than regular rats and he declined quite suddenly one night and passed by morning. Maybe bald buns are the same way--maybe she picked it up at the show because she was less healthy (immune system) than her furred brethren?


----------



## Azerane (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh no! That is terrible news. I am so very sorry for your loss, and so sudden too. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Kittiebot (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh no! So sorry to see that Dobby crossed the rainbow bridge. I too saw the title change and felt my heart sink. She was so precious.


----------



## KeltonB (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh I was not expecting to read this...from the highs of the show to the lows of a very special bun's passing. I am so, so sorry for your loss. I loved reading about and seeing pictures of Dobby. My very heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 23, 2013)

I read the title this morning but couldn´t go in as I´d just put my make up on and I knew I´d bawl for England. I can´t believe she´s gone, I´ve loved reading about her, telling my friends about her and showing them photos and looking forward to updates. She was such a special little bunny and gave pleasure to lot of people. On here, you had us all enchanted with her special qualities and her will to live and live like any other furry bun. I am so very sorry that she´s gone and hope that Harley is OK. She will be long remembered on RO for her courage and she´ll always hold a special place in all our hearts. It would be lovely if you went on the thread so the Jackelope could do a drawing for you to keep of Dobby, I think that would be a lovely tribute. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f14/post-here-digital-art-your-bunny-77149/


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 23, 2013)

Just noticed that you´ve already done that. The drawing of my buns is fantastic, I absolutely love it so I´m sure that Dobby will look great, something for you to treasure and keep in memory.


----------



## lauraloo (Sep 23, 2013)

Awww I'm sorry to hear about dobby she looked like she was a super special little bun. Xxx


----------



## jemm (Sep 23, 2013)

I'am really gutted I like everyone else have enjoyed reading your updates about Dobby so sorry for your loss 
Binky free little one


----------



## DogCatMom (Sep 23, 2013)

Is it possible that, knowing she had completed a major feat of public education, she was...exhausted? Of course I have no way of knowing for sure, but the timing is almost too soon for a virus to take effect, isn't it?

I'm so sad for you that she's gone.


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Dobby passed away to early in her life. =(
I hope you won't think too horribly of rabbit shows. This kind of thing doesn't happen often. Maybe she had a weaker immune system or was more susceptible to something another rabbit carried.


----------



## Lynne_Bunny (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry for your loss, Dobby had a special place in my heart :,( xx


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 24, 2013)

We're so sorry you lost your special little girl. We just loved all the stories and pictures you posted here. Totally devastated over your loss. Binky free little girl and rest in peace, you'll always be in our memories. :bunnyangel:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 24, 2013)

I was devastated to read this...completely devastated.  Dobby was one of my favorite bunnies on Rabbits Online. My heart sank when I read this. I have no words...you were an awesome bunny parent to her. You had no idea this was going to happen so please don't blame yourself. I am terribly, terribly sorry for your loss. If you need anyone to talk to just to help you feel better just PM me. Please keep up updated on Harley.

Binky free you fantastic little bunny.:rip:
ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## Itchyrat (Sep 25, 2013)

thank you for all of the condolences, I still can't believe that she's gone :'( 
but I can't mourn forever, and it's time to try to move on.

my other rabbit Harley is so far not showing any signs of being sick or affected by whatever killed Dobby 
but I will still put my whole home in a quarantine for a month to prevent any nasty viruses from affecting other rabbits , and it will be another month after that before I dare to take in a new rabbit 


Dobby will forever hold a very special place in my heart, and since I couldn't keep a tuft of hair from her, I took a cast of her right front paw and made a plaster copy, so that i can keep a part of her forever


----------



## Chrisdoc (Sep 25, 2013)

I am still reeling from this and can´t quite believe she´s left us. I saw the sketch the Jackelope did of her and I absolutely love it, it so picks up on her great spirit and her gutsy desire to live. Must admit I shed a tear looking at it, she looks so alive in it. She´s been taken from us but will never be forgotten you can be sure of that.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm very relived to hear Harley is doing well. I'm still in shock Dobby died. I too saw Jackelope's sketch and it was very beautiful. It captured her so well. RIP you fantastic little bunny, you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Deliciosa (Sep 28, 2013)

I regret to say that I wasn't familiar with Dobby until she passed away - but I can tell you that she didn't need any fur to be an adorable little bun. 
I'm sorry she went so soon, but please know you are an awesome person for adopting Dobby and loving her despite her abnormalities. I would have picked her out of any other bun in the litter, too.
Rest in peace, little one. Binky free. :bunnyangel2:


----------

